# Do any of you know about either of these schools?



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 9, 2009)

Just want to know if you have heard about either of these schools/instructors etc.

http://www.thelabbjj.com/default.html

http://seongsacademy.tripod.com/

I have the potential opportunity to go to either location.

Thank you!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2009)

Visit both.  See which one you like better.  See which one will teach you what you want to know. 

I'm not personally familiar with either of them.  I'm not impressed by a school teaching 3 primarily sports-oriented styles (MMA, BJJ & Muay Thai) hyping self defense -- but that could just be their website, and not the actual atmosphere.  Both appear typical for what they are, a MMA gym and a commercial TKD program.  I can personally vouch for Master Karl Hovey's Isshin-ryu as well as Bohan's Isshin-ryu (link to several affiliated schools) in that general area.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 9, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Visit both. See which one you like better. See which one will teach you what you want to know.
> 
> I'm not personally familiar with either of them. I'm not impressed by a school teaching 3 primarily sports-oriented styles (MMA, BJJ & Muay Thai) hyping self defense -- but that could just be their website, and not the actual atmosphere. Both appear typical for what they are, a MMA gym and a commercial TKD program. I can personally vouch for Master Karl Hovey's Isshin-ryu as well as Bohan's Isshin-ryu (link to several affiliated schools) in that general area.


 
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 1, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> Just want to know if you have heard about either of these schools/instructors etc.
> 
> http://www.thelabbjj.com/default.html
> 
> ...


 
 I know Chad , from the lab, not buddies but I have rolled with him a few years back,see him from time to time and have some aquantences in common.

 He runs a good school, can deffinatly fight.

 I dont like the speil about Muay Thai and BJJ being the ultimate SD arts though, but he does have to amke a living and there is nothing wrong with those arts.


----------



## still learning (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello, The Lab marital arts is the class to take.....MY vote here... anytime you can learn stand up fighting and ground work in one class...TAKE- IT!

Aloha,,


----------

